
Tesla Q1 earnings report [pdf] - IBM
http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/ABEA-4CW8X0/2964432284x0x752463/4d500edc-fd71-4b5b-8b60-542f73d9c64e/Q1%2714%20Shareholder%20Letter%20final.pdf
======
Tossrock
I had no idea getting a license plate for a vehicle in Shanghai was so
expensive. Apparently they use an auction system: "Shanghai officials have put
in place a complicated—and expensive—process to purchase the right to add a
car to the often-gridlocked roads of this city of 23 million people. To
register for the license auction, prospective car buyers must put down 2,000
yuan as good faith money. In exchange, they get a disc loaded with software
they can use to bid online. After a couple of rounds of offers, the government
figures out the highest price it can charge to completely sell out the year’s
new allotment of licenses. Lottery participants who had bid at least that much
then get to pay for their plates." [0]

0: [http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-04-25/in-china-
the...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-04-25/in-china-the-license-
plates-can-cost-more-than-the-car)

~~~
ewang1
Wait till you see Singapore's COE prices... To get a car there, you first pay
50-60K USD for a certificate, then you can go to the dealership and buy your
car.

~~~
gcb0
Why would you want a car in Singapore?! how much would you pay to the
occasional cab?

just checked online, if i walked from downtown to the airport it would be 2h
:)

~~~
kalleboo
Status.

------
thechairman
Took delivery of a Tesla yesterday, only a few weeks after getting a
comparably priced Mercedes Benz for my wife. I will just say that I think the
Tesla money is well spent and the MB money is wasted on a company that makes a
nice car but seems to be stuck 10+ years in the past on a lot of fronts.

The Tesla costs too much but it feels like the best way to support getting our
planet off of petroleum which is the cause of so many problems. So I don't
begrudge the price.

It's damn fun to drive. I won't hold my breath for any of the incumbents to do
a decent job of making an electric car - maybe Porsche.

The electronics alone make the MB look ancient. The MB nav isn't touch screen,
uses a ludicrous scroll wheel and is almost useless. Meanwhile, I've got an
enormous touch screen with a pinch/zoom google maps system. This part has
nothing to do with being an electric car.

If they can come out with a more affordable suv or sedan I think they will
change the world of cars and driving. I'm thinking that all the rest of the
car companies are basically hoping they die and they can go back to business
as usual with the oil companies as best friends.

~~~
stuki
The Germans will say you need to take your eyes off the road for far too long
to be safe in order to operate a touch screen, compared to using a scroll
wheel with tactile feedback........

~~~
mikevm
Until they will start using touchscreens and then all of a sudden they are
perfectly safe...

------
kosei
Tesla is taking a beating in after hours trading despite beating projections.
What's the reason?

~~~
hnnewguy
They beat low-balled estimates but not the "whisper" numbers, increasing
costs, cash-flow negative for 2014, ongoing share dilution, etc.

The stock was priced for perfection, so it will feel downward pressure on
every bump in the road.

------
mikekij
Buy $TSLA for earnings in 2020, not Q1 2014.

~~~
krelian
They are already priced for their earnings in 2020. Buy them for their earning
in 2050.

~~~
plaguuuuuu
I'm buying them tomorrow to gambool, bc price will go back up

Feels like buying bitcoin really

------
rokhayakebe
If net profit is more important than gross revenue, why are companies valued
at multiple of revenue instead of their profit?

~~~
marvin
Because investors have no clue how to value growth companies, because interest
rates are low and because some prominent growth companies with no profits have
been on a non-stop* share price rampage for 14 years. The revenue multiple
pricing of Amazon, Facebook, Twitter et.al. is cargo cult finance. No one
really knows how much these companies will eventually earn, so some
commentators have come up with a plausible after-the-fact metric that sounds
good in a soundbite.

A company is worth the present-value adjusted sum of all its future earnings,
and that is it. How to guess, discount and risk-adjust this number is a
different question.

------
ylhert
Tesla shares are down 7% in afterhours trading on this report

------
platz
buy on the dip

------
mikeryan
Down 6% Its a buying opportunity.

~~~
fuddle
Be careful, the whole market is getting wrecked.

~~~
fredgrott
that is do to Fed comments, has nothing to do with long term

